# Are You Ready



## vrocco1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Well, got extra fuel for the generator, stocked up on beer and stuff we can cook in the microwave. Have a drawer full of batteries, and a bunch of Yankee candles (yes, we do allow them to cross the Mason Dixon line). I think I'm ready for anything old Isabel might dish out. Least I did not have to cut firewood (still too warm here). Everyone in the Mid-Atlantic ready? Sounds like it may be interesting...


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

Ready... I hope


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

This will be a good wind and rain test of your bridges Kevin. Looks like we'll be just getting some needed rain showers here.

Mark


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

You right coasters, The best of luck from the NW left coasters, May god spare you folks a lot of damage.


----------



## bigbukhntr (Sep 17, 2003)

good luck guys...sounds like it almost there! Batten down the hatches!


----------



## Jay_NJ (Sep 16, 2003)

The wind is starting to pick up a bit here. They say if we're going to see some excitement, it'll be tonight...

Good luck to you guys down south!


----------



## loveSearsgear (Sep 16, 2003)

I will be ready next week,...ohh wait a minute, that will be too late. Of course I won't get much bad weather since I live just east of Charlotte.


----------



## jbgard (Sep 17, 2003)

I hope you all are doing okay down south with the storm. Here in RI we are expecting some rain tonight and tomorrow, but that is about it. I did buy extra gas for the generator earlier this week, but I guess I won't need it, but the way the grass is still growing it will be gone in no time anyway. 

Let us know how you make out.

PS to Kevin, I look forward to seeing your projects on this forum too. 

Joel


----------



## vrocco1 (Sep 16, 2003)

*Not so bad*

It's around 5PM here in central Maryland. Not so bad so far. Everyone left work early today, so those of us that toughed it out had no traffic to deal with this evening. Wind has picked up a bit, some rain, but I think the storm wimped out in this area.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

Ah*Ha Kevin, I see your wait to join wasn`t very long after all, Glad to see you here as your projects & pictures brighten up everybodies lives. 

Its 90 degrees here in earthquake country and I would not wish to trade weather with what you guy`s have to put up with on the east coast. 

I hope everything ends up well for all of you and not too much damage results from the storm.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

*storm central*

I think you guys out east are about to get pranged pretty good-- take care of the famlies and forget the rest--


----------

